# Gliptone Emerald Clean



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Gliptone Emerald clean.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

This powerful, multi-purpose auto, home and marine cleaner and degreaser has been used by professional detailers, dealerships, bodyshops and car washes. It is preferred by some of the most respected names in the automotive detailing profession. Try it once and you will agree that nothing cleans better than emerald clean environmentally safe cleaner and degreaser.

22oz £8.00 + p+p

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Door jambs of my own car.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

The instructions came with dilution ratios for different situations, but I used the weakest at a ratio of 10:1 and applied through a chemical pressure sprayer.

Before.










Applied.










Left for 2 minutes then pressure washed off, no agitation.










Impressive stuff, if I had something dirtier about I'd like to test it at 2:1. I'll update if I can get a friend over with a dirty engine.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Easy to use, powerful even at 10:1 ratios, cost effective. Simple.










Thanks to Keith at Dayton car care for providing the samples.

http://www.daytonagbcarcareltd.co.uk
__________________


----------

